# How much is this lot of thick cut oak wood worth?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I need some guidance on how much to sell some oak lumber for. I have roughly 350 linear feet of some real nice thick old oak lumber. Just about all the boards are 1 1/2" thick and 10-12 ft long. They range in width from 8"-12 " give or take. There are a few boards in there that are 14-15ft long and 15" wide . These couple boards are flat sawn and have the contour of the tree as the edges. I am currently making a dining room table out of some of the wood for my wife. We are expecting our first child in January so I am trying to get rid of some of my extras and plus it takes up a lot of space in my shop. I have no idea what a fair price is for the entire lot so I thought I would check here. Sorry no picture


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if i were you i would just see if you can find out what the going rate is for rough sawn oak, is it red oak or white, you need to take the measurements to find out how many board feet you have, a board foot is 1 inch thick by 12 inches by 12 inches, once you know that then depending on the type of wood and the going price, you can work from there, if this helps then i hope you can do something with your wood…


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Its white oak. Im not going to be able to measure them. Just dont have the time and they all are different but lets just go with 375 board ft.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well if its all in pretty good shape you might be able to sell it for 3 to 4 dollars a board foot, somewhere in that price range, i know i bought some really nice walnut and it was 2 bucks a board foot, so it also depends on the area your in, some places wood goes high and some low..maybe get a price you would like and go a little higher then that , but be prepared to come down and to dicker with whoever want to buy it, folks like to dicker, and if you dont feel good about what someone wants to pay, you can always keep it and use it or wait until you can try again…these are hard times, and people are holding onto there money, but maybe you will get the right buyer…good luck…grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just looked at one web site for rough cut oak, its going from 1.00 to 2 .00 a bf…so like i said, it will depend…but that is probably about the range. look here http://www.meltzlumber.com/Price%20Lists/ploak.htm


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

watch craiglist for lumber prices and you could call a few sawmills. The $3-$4 range Grizzman gave you would be a pretty good average I think to. If the 14-15'er are straight so you'll get a real 15" board, they may be worth a little more. The problem with live edged boards is sometime you loose more than you think you would from one end to the other.

On the other hand, if somebodies looking for live edged oak….....


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess what I need to do is go out and measure each board and fine out exactly how much I have. Maybe I can this weekend or next


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I sell average grade white oak for $2.00/BF. I add $.50/BF for anything wider than 10". If you want to move it all at once, you probably will have to discount it some.


----------

